# Announcing the RCAF 2024 Logo



## dangerboy (6 Jul 2021)

With the RCAF Centennial anniversary only a thousand days away, Lieutenant-General Al Meinzinger, Commander of the Royal Canadian Air Force and Chief Warrant Officer John Hall, the RCAF Command CWO unveiled the RCAF 2024 logo and motto. The logo features the RCAF Roundel as the centrepiece of a stylized “100.”





> “We are quickly approaching the dawn of our next century,” says LGen Meinzinger. “This logo represents our tremendous past, our dynamic present and our bright future.”
> 
> “The motto for the Centennial is ‘_Your Air Force_,’” says CWO Hall. “ We want RCAF members, their families and Canadians across the country to feel proud of _Their Air Force_.”
> 
> ...



News Article | Announcing the RCAF 2024 Logo


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jul 2021)

I like it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Jul 2021)

dangerboy said:


> With the RCAF Centennial anniversary only a thousand days away, Lieutenant-General Al Meinzinger, Commander of the Royal Canadian Air Force and Chief Warrant Officer John Hall, the RCAF Command CWO unveiled the RCAF 2024 logo and motto. The logo features the RCAF Roundel as the centrepiece of a stylized “100.”
> 
> View attachment 65703
> 
> ...



A certain tire store might have an issue with copyright infringement


----------



## MARS (6 Jul 2021)

Space Force!


----------



## dimsum (6 Jul 2021)

It's ok.  I didn't get the lines until it was explained in the article.  

I thought the RAAF Centenary logo (which is this year) is more "conventional" but cleaner-looking.


----------

